# Flatline Pro Worldcup als Freeridebike?



## swissOZ (27. November 2009)

Hallo erstmals und ich hoffe nicht gleich Zorn zu ernten mit meiner 1sten Frage...Ist hier jemand, welcher das Flatline Worldcup als Freeridebike kaufen will/ wird? Ich bin kurz auf eines gesessen und fands für mich als grossen/ schweren Fahrer gearde richtig. Probefahrt war leider nicht möglich... Bin dankbar für jede Anregung, auch im Bezug Dämpfer/ Gabel. Gruss aus Melbourne.m


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

wenn du dirn Freeridebike kaufen willst, dann nehm das FR. Das Worldcup ist ausschließlich als DH Bike gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (27. November 2009)

Das FR ist zu DH-lastig, das WC ist schon mal leichter, ich find die Überlegung interessant. Ist doch egal welches für was gedacht ist, probieren macht schlau.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2009)

Ich würde vorher auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt machen.

Freeride ist auch so ein irre weiter Begriff.
Für mich war Whistler Freeride...eigentlich ist für mich alles Freeride 

Interessante ist vielleicht wie sich der Hinterbau bau großen Drops und Sprüngen verhält. Und ich würde es auf jeden Fall mit eine DC aufbauen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das FR ist zu DH-lastig, das WC ist schon mal leichter, ich find die Überlegung interessant. Ist doch egal welches für was gedacht ist, probieren macht schlau.



aha deshalb fahren die Teamfahrer natürlich auch das FR


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2009)

Ich probiere die Dinge immer gern selbst aus, egal was andere meinen. Du kannst natürlich auf den Teamfahrern vertrauen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

klar Testfahrten mache ich auch lieber, als den Quatsch von Andren zu hören. Aber ohne Grund wird es das FR Modell nicht zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2009)

Aufs Gewicht von Flatline WC bin ich mal gespannt,aber soweit ich weiß, weiß das bisher noch keiner so genau...

Wenn man das ganze schon an Teamfahrern messen will  Vanderham hat selber gesagt, ein gutes Downhillbike ist auch ein gutes BigBike! Jetzt zieht er seine fetten Sprünge auf Evil, seine Kollgen fahren Worldcups damit...

@Hunter-Dirt: Ist doch alles wie immer Marketing. Als die ersten Prototypen von "altem" Flatline aufgetaucht sind, hies es in den Medien auch blabla, Rocky will richtigen Downhiller bauen.
Jetzt schreibst du, ein Flatline auf Race zu trimmen sei zu hoch angesetzt.
Was unterscheidet den deiner Meinung nach ein Freeride-BigBike von einem Downhiller? Die Federungsfunktion von Freerider ist "schlechter"? Es ist 200 Gramm leichter?  
Ist z.b. das Morewood Izumu kein Downhill-racer mehr nur deshalb, weils jetzt das Makulu gibt?


@ swissOz: Definier einfach mal, was für Ansprüche du an einen Freerider hast! Darauf kommt es an...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

BigBike = Massiver gebaut (altes Flatline), verspielter

DH = nicht so fette Rohre, kurzer Radstand, Race eben!


Aber ich merks schon wieder... ich halt mich raus!


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> BigBike = Massiver gebaut (altes Flatline), verspielter
> 
> DH = nicht so fette Rohre, kurzer Radstand, Race eben!



Ein kurzer Radstand trägt dazu bei, dass sich ein Rad verspielter fährt, wobei das laut den Flatlinefahrern wohl eher weniger zutrifft...

Kurzer Radstand? Orange 224 und Santacruz V10 haben beispielswiese Radstände wie Trecker.

"Race eben" ist noch das schlüssigste Argument.



> Freeride ist auch so ein irre weiter Begriff.
> Für mich war Whistler Freeride...eigentlich ist für mich alles Freeride



so siehts aus! Freeride liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Sw!tch (27. November 2009)

verklickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissOZ (28. November 2009)

Danke für Eure Inputs!
Eigentlich würde ein 180/180 für mich genügen, aber gabelmässig würde ich gerne Fox oder M fahren, was dann 200 vorne bedeutet. Ich mag den Pro Rahmen vom Design her und das Gewicht ist halt interessant...
@Hunter-dirt: andere Frage. Wann wird der FR Flatline Rahmen wohl ersetzt? Seit RM das Switch ersatzlos (..ja, Ok, Slayer..ich weiss) fallen liess, kann ich RM`s Strategie nicht mehr vorhersehen.
Gruss m
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcVG-dr3ibo"]YouTube- Tique Attack @ Chaumont / NE[/ame] ich wohnte für 9 Jahre 10 bike minuten von dort...hmmmmm, da kommt Heimweh auf!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. November 2009)

Das liegt alles in Händen von Pro Cycles.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. November 2009)

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist gerade bei der 4. Episode von Stund ein heißes Mädel auf ihrem Flatline WC in Utha freeriden


----------



## P3 Killa (29. November 2009)

Ja richtig, in Whistler sind die Prototypen ja auch massig rumgefahren!
Ich hatte auch überlegt mir das neue WC als Freerider zu holen und mein Wilson dafür zu verkaufen, aber der Preis....


----------



## Jendo (29. November 2009)

Ich finde die Idee äußert interessant das Flatline WC als Freeride Bike aufzubauen!


----------

